# Critical Skill Visa--Help please!!!!



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Please tell me if this reason of denial is arbitrary or not, for me it just does not tell anything:

*Your submission does not meet the requirements as stipulated as prescribed in the Government Gazette N 37716.*

But i have all paper required even the confirmation of skill from the professional board.
Please help in finding the right argument to appeal that decision, knowing that i was on a general work permit.


----------

